

CircleHack Brings "Google+ Circles Feature" To Facebook - dkd903
http://digitizor.com/2011/07/01/circlehack/

======
skarayan
So it puts your friends in circles, but you can't group message them or see
their streams in a group? What does it do or am I misunderstanding?

